# Kurztest der Geforce GTX 470 Amp! von Zotac bei Computerbase



## Falcony6886 (3. Juni 2010)

Computerbase hat die Geforce GTX 470 Amp! von Zotac angetestet und kommt zu einem sehr positiven Fazit. Die Karte ist durchweg rund 7% schneller als das Referenzdesign und unter Last mit 43 Dezibel die zur Zeit leiseste Highend-Grafikkarte auf dem Markt.

Überraschenderweise bleibt auch die GPU-Temperatur mit 67°C unter Last auf einem sehr angenehmen Niveau. Damit ist die GTX 470 Amp! wohl die beste GTX 470 auf dem Markt - dank Zalman-Kühler! Leider ist sie mit rund 410 Euro aber auch die teuerste.

Hier geht's zum Testbericht: 
*Kurztest: Zotac GeForce GTX 470 AMP!*


----------



## r34ln00b (3. Juni 2010)

schöne grafikkarte, leider schreckt einem der hohe preis doch ab.


----------



## FortunaGamer (3. Juni 2010)

Der Test ist klasse. Die Karte finde ich richtig gut. Der Kühler hält die Karte gut unter Kontrolle. Aber der Kühler wirkt verdampt billig, der MK-13 ist besser.


----------



## Arkogei (3. Juni 2010)

Ist es da nicht billiger sich einfach eine GTX 470 für 300€ und den Zalman VF3000 für 40€ einzeln zu kaufen? Gibt es eigentlich irgendeinen anderen Kühler für die GTX 470 (außer MK-13)?


----------



## Trefoil80 (3. Juni 2010)

FortunaGamer schrieb:


> Der Test ist klasse. Die Karte finde ich richtig gut. Der Kühler hält die Karte gut unter Kontrolle. Aber der Kühler wirkt verdampt billig, der MK-13 ist besser.



Tolle Aussage! Der Zalman wirkt vielleicht billiger, kühlt aber eine GTX470 scheinbar besser als der extrem hochgehypte MK-13 (der für HD58xx-Karten sehr gut ist).


----------



## stefan.net82 (3. Juni 2010)

der lüfter dieser zotac gefällt mir optisch und leistungsmäßig gut...der preis für diese amp! karte eher weniger...


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (3. Juni 2010)

gestern schon gelesen ^^
scheint ja doch zämbar der GF100


----------



## jaramund (3. Juni 2010)

der Vergleich zu anderen Custom-Designen der HD 58x0 im Test wär noch schön gewesen - das fällt etwas hinten runter.
ansonsten kann man nur sagen dass Zotac damit auf dem richtigen Weg ist - ein vollständig eigenes Design könnte sicher noch effizienter sein
ausser beim Preis - besonders da es die Sapphire Vapor X HD 5870 schon ab 367€ (lagernd!) gibt


----------



## thysol (3. Juni 2010)

Mich wuerde eher interessieren wie sich die Karte in Sachen Lautstaerke gegen die Radeon HD 5870 Vapor-X oder Powercolor PCS+ schlaegt.


----------



## GW-Player (3. Juni 2010)

Arkogei schrieb:


> Ist es da nicht billiger sich einfach eine GTX 470 für 300€ und den Zalman VF3000 für 40€ einzeln zu kaufen? Gibt es eigentlich irgendeinen anderen Kühler für die GTX 470 (außer MK-13)?


Der VF3000 unterstützt aber von Werk aus nicht die GTX4xx-Reihe.


----------



## Hugo78 (3. Juni 2010)

Man braucht die Version "F".
Zalman VF3000F: Neuer VGA-Kühler für Fermi-Grafikkarten - zalman, vga-kühler, computex, fermi


----------



## Rasputin468 (4. Juni 2010)

zum Preis , wenn die normalen mittlerweile unter 300 zu haben sind wird die amp sicherlich nach dem Erscheinen auch direkt im Preis fallen. Dann schlage ich echt zu. Weil was Nvidia zur Welt gebracht hat , erinnert ganz stark an die GF5900 und den Turbolüfter.


----------



## Snake7 (4. Juni 2010)

Und Leute, vergesst mal nicht immer das ihr bei der AMP!-Version beim Reggen der Karte 10 Jahre Garantie bekommt... .
Das steigert den Wiederverkaufswert ungemein und wenn man sie nur behältist das auch beser als "nur" Jahre .


----------



## Dr. Kucho (4. Juni 2010)

Scheint ein sehr ordentliches Paket zu sein, das Zotac da geschnürrt hat.

Interessant ist vor allen Dingen, dass die Leistungsaufnahme geringer ist als bei einer unübertakteten GTX 470. Temperaturen und Lauststärke sind sehr gut, aber der Preis ist wiedermal deutlich zu hoch angesetzt, vor allem im  Vergleich zu den 5870 non-reference designs.

Aber den Satz, dass es sich hierbei um die beste GTX 400er Karte handelt, unterschreibe ich sofort!

Gewohnt exzellente Arbeit von Zotac!


----------



## facehugger (4. Juni 2010)

Klasse Test, endlich ein leiser und kühler Fermi Wenn der Preis nachlässt muß meine GTX275 wohl weichen...


----------



## Dr. Kucho (4. Juni 2010)

facehugger schrieb:


> Klasse Test, endlich ein leiser und kühler Fermi Wenn der Preis nachlässt muß meine GTX275 wohl weichen...



Ich denke nicht, dass der Preis bei dieser Karte schnell sinken wird. 

Das ist die einzige GTX4er Karte, die wirklich gut ist. Alle anderen haben Makel an allen Ecken und Enden, aber diese hier scheint in jeder Hinsicht top zu sein: Leiser, kühler, weniger Stromverbrauch und vor allem schneller als die anderen GTX470er. Ich denke die Nachfrage wird sehr hoch sein und der Preis daher auch sehr hoch bleiben.

Und Zotac ist nicht gerade dafür bekannt, dass sie ihre Produkte fürn Appel und'n Ei verscherbeln...


----------



## Holdrio (4. Juni 2010)

Ist ja auch der einzige Zweck von solchen Karten mehr verlangen zu können.

Den Kühler gibts für alle 4xx Karten und das bisschen OC von der AMP werden 99% aller 470 auch locker machen, der einzige Vorteil für den saftigen Preis ist die Garantie.


----------



## Falcony6886 (4. Juni 2010)

Würde ich so nicht sehen. Die Gainward GTX 470 packt ohne VCore-Erhöhung nicht mal 630 Mhz. Der Speicher lässt sich nur extrem miserabel takten.

Und der Lüfter ist nicht so schlecht, im Vergleich mit der Zotac aber mit Sicherheit eine Katastrophe.

Wenn man bedenkt, dass sich die Gainward-Karte mit VCore-Erhöhung auf 1,025V nahezu auf 800 Mhz takten lässt, dann ist davon auszugehen, dass bei der Amp! dank des guten Kühlers und eines eventuell selektierten Chips noch weitaus bessere OC-Ergebnisse drin sind!

Für mich ist die Zotac auf jeden Fall die einzige gescheite Fermi-Karte auf dem Markt, bei der das Gesamtpaket stimmt - trotz höherem Stromverbrauch gegenüber ATI für mich mehr als eine Alternative zur HD 5870.


----------



## push@max (5. Juni 2010)

Gute Leistung, der Preis ist allerdings viel zu hoch.

OC-Karten war im Aufpreis schon immer gut dabei.


----------



## i!!m@tic (6. Juni 2010)

FortunaGamer schrieb:


> Aber der Kühler wirkt verdampt billig, der  MK-13 ist besser.



Ich versteh nicht, wie man den mk-13 so hypen kann, mittlerweile müsste doch bekannt sein, dass er nicht gerade das Gelbe vom Ei für die 4xx-Serie ist. Und es heißt btw "verdammt" 

Ich bin froh dass langsam mal ein wenig Bewegung in die Fermi-Kühler-Sache kommt, ich hab ein sehr gut belüftetes Gehäuse und hatte mit meiner 470er dennoch unter Last immer über 90° @ default, untervolten ging kaum, hab da ein schlechtes Exemplar erwischt, das dann zurück ging. Im Sommer wäre die Karte nämlich sonst bestimmt abgeraucht. Da sind die erwähnten 69° unter Last richtig gut, auch wenn der Kühlertest vorher gezeigt hat, dass der Kühler definitiv nicht zur Oberklasse gehört.


----------



## Holdrio (6. Juni 2010)

Wieviel % Lüfterspeed denn bei über 90° sogar in Games?
Die 480 mit dem offenen Kühler scheint sogar einfacher zu bändigen deuchts mich immer mehr, mit Luftstrom auf den wurde die bei 25° im Zimmer immer genau 90° bei Furmark und Games, nur der Lüfterspeed/Lärm änderte dabei sehr deutlich.
Mit 82% im Furmark ist die schon ne Qual, in Games reichten höchsten 65%.
Auf 0.95V noch max. 86° bei max 63% Lüfter bei Just Cause 2 mit 99% GPU Last, der Sommer kann da ruhig kommen, da müsste ich erst ins Outback mit 50° im Zimmer ziehen bevor die in Games abdampft. 



Falcony6886 schrieb:


> Würde ich so nicht sehen. Die Gainward GTX 470 packt ohne VCore-Erhöhung nicht mal 630 Mhz.



"Meine" statt "Die" dann aber. 
Ist ja obermies wo auch 100MHZ mehr ohne mehr Spannung alles andere als selten sind, sogar bei der 480, die knapp 50 MHZ mehr der Zotac sind da wirklich keine besondere Leistung.



i!!m@tic schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht, wie man den mk-13 so hypen kann, mittlerweile müsste doch bekannt sein, dass er nicht gerade das Gelbe vom Ei für die 4xx-Serie ist.



Aber wirklich, spätestens nach den viel besseren Ergebnissen des VF3000 sollte das doch wirklich jeder gemerkt haben.


----------



## fuddles (6. Juni 2010)

Schick ist sie, der Preis ist ein NO GO. Aber ist er auch schon beim Referenzmodell.


----------

